# Eddy Merckx AX titanium



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am reluctantly selling my Eddy Merckx AX titanium frame with an Reynolds Ouzo Pro carbon fork. Frame is built with Merckx Century Geometry with 57 cm seat tube (c-c), 56.8 cm top tube, 15 cm head tube, 72.6 seat tube angle. Fork has 43 mm rake and a 1" aluminum steer tube about 26 cm long. 

Price is $650 plus $50 shipping. More details in ad posted in RBR Classifieds section under frames. I've posted a few photos of the frame built up, and will add more photos of the frame and fork when I am able. (The frame no longer has the blue fork shown in some photos; the fork is a natural carbon Ouzo Pro.)


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You're making a big mistake.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I would buy it in a heartbeat if it was 52-54cm. 

I also think you're making a big mistake.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> I would buy it in a heartbeat if it was 52-54cm.
> 
> I also think you're making a big mistake.


His ad says that the bike doesn't fit as well as it used to due to the rider's age. As someone who just turned 50, I can relate. 

I have a titanium bike that I love. I have Merckx Corsa 01 that I love. I could ride this frame, but my wife would kill me if I bought a fourth bike. Hopefully it goes to a good home. They ain't making these anymore. 

Its funny how I've been noticing more titanium bikes out there lately. I saw 3 Litespeeds and a Seven while riding into work this morning. And they weren't being ridden by old farts like me.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome bike, Awesome deal! This should sell quick. 

Personally I would say dont sell it unless you absolutley have to, and you are certain you wont ride it ever again. 

I have one and its probably my favorite bike to ride. This is the only ti bike I have ever ridden and it is truly sublime. At first it felt flexy, but after a few rides I fell in love. Now I ride it more than my carbon or steel bikes.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I hear you all, and thought that I would never sell this frame. However, I picked up a Waterford frame a couple of years ago that I initially thought might be too large, but it simply fits me better. I've since picked up a larger Gunnar frame and noticed the same thing. I run all of my bikes with the handlebars at the same height as the saddle, but had previously stayed away from larger frames because I thought the top tube would be too long. However, what I didn't account for was the higher handlebar effectively shortening the top tube. 

The Merckx has been my go-to bike for long rides and really shines in that regard because it is so comfy, smooth and nice handling. However, the Waterford rides just as nicely and simply fits me better.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Merckx ti*

Here are some more recent, better shots of my Merckx AX frame. I have asked my bike shop to remove the head tube extender, which could damage the headset (and why I didn't include in the ad). However, I will leave the headset with the bike if the buy wants; it's an Origin 8 sealed unit.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sale pending ...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Sale pending ...


Somebody's getting a sweet deal!


----------



## eric94110 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have one for sale - in like new condition. San Francisco. If you are still interested and before I jump out to eBay - ERIC


----------

